# Update on Corona virus.



## Alpha BeeTee

Why are we still sleeping?!!!

God knows how many Chinese are travelling in and out of Pakistan at this very moment. Many are going to come back after their new year ends. Many Pakistani students are in China, they travel back and forth.

First case has already be reported in Multan. 

Chinese authorities are damn efficient and are still unable to get a hold of this mess. One can only wonder what this kind of outbreak can mean for Pakistan with the state of our health care system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

I think Chinese controlling this situation on there port of exit and entry. No country can do anything. It extremely hard to control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Death Professor

this thing needs to contained asap. Until,we know how to effectively cure this virus we need to do our best to minimize the risk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

..


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Alpha BeeTee said:


> ..
> View attachment 601497



more pakistanis die from AIDs Malaria pollution polluted water fever etc and you are concerned about something that has less then 100 death tool?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

HAIDER said:


> I think Chinese controlling this situation on there port of exit and entry. No country can do anything. It extremely hard to control.


With China being the epicenter, there's only so much they can do. Infact, the cases reported in Seattle, Chicago & France were all who traveled back from China and were detected in the arrival airports


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Pakistanis will gladly put their own health, wealth and honor on the the line to welcome their guest.


----------



## Imran Khan

nothing to worry . all is well . do not create drama like west .


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

Myth_buster_1 said:


> more pakistanis die from AIDs Malaria pollution polluted water fever etc and you are concerned about something that has less then 100 death tool?



Agreed 

This sensationalism is getting worse and people are carried away with all BS thrown at them on daily basis by this enlightened journalism ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

*Chinese man suspected of carrying coronavirus admitted to Multan hospital: NIH *

A man suspected to have contracted the coronavirus has been admitted to the Nishtar Hospital in Multan, the National Institute of Health (NIH) stated in a press release issued on Saturday.

According to Multan and South Punjab's Focal Person for Epidemic Diseases Dr Atta ur Rehman, a 40-year-old Chinese man, Feng Fen, was shifted from the Chinese camp in the Industrial Estate to Nishtar Hospital last night. The man had returned to Pakistan from Wuhan 10 days ago.

"One suspected case is admitted in isolation in Multan right now. His clinical condition is stable and it does not seem to be a case of novel coronavirus. Relevant samples have been taken," the NIH press release said.

The statement clarified that no case of corona virus has been confirmed in the country yet.

Earlier, Special Assistant to the PM on Health Dr Zafar Mirza was quoted by *The Express Tribune* as saying that Pakistan will send relevant samples to international labs if cases of the virus surfaced in the country.

The respiratory virus has claimed 41 lives since emerging from a seafood and animal market in Wuhan. It has infected hundreds of other people in China and been detected as far away as the United States.

Animals are suspected to be the primary source of the outbreak, with Chinese health officials saying the virus originated from a market where wild animals were illegally sold. Studies published this week suggest that the virus may have originated in bats or snakes.

The virus has caused alarm because of its similarity to SARS (Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome), which killed nearly 800 people across mainland China and Hong Kong in 2002-2003. Like SARS, it can be passed among people through the respiratory tract. The first case of the new virus was confirmed on December 31, 2019.

*'Approximately 28,000 Pakistanis in China,' says FO*
Foreign Office Spokesperson Aisha Farooqui has said there are approximately 28,000 Pakistani students all over China. Furthermore, around 1,500 Pakistani traders travel to China frequently.

"In Wuhan alone, there are close to 500 Pakistani students. While making these estimates, the embassy has to take into account the fact that many of our students come to China either on self financing or on the scholarships offered by China and they don't always register with the embassy.

"Similarly our traders and other visitors from Pakistan also don't always register with the embassy, which is why we have an approximate estimation of the number of Pakistani citizens in China," she said.

Pakistan's Embassy in China also issued a notification for Pakistani citizens living in Wuhan and called for them to comply with the Chinese government's instructions for curbing the virus.

"Pakistani citizens in Wuhan are asked to comply with the measures set up by the Chinese government. If any Pakistani citizen has contracted the virus, they should comply with the Chinese health department's instructions," the notification said.

With the growing risk of the virus spreading to Pakistan, PIA had announced on Thursday that it has begun screening prospective passengers for the virus at Beijing Airport.

Thermal scanners have also been installed at four major airports within Pakistan. The scanners — installed at airports in Karachi, Lahore, Islamabad and Peshawar — are intended to check passengers arriving at international terminals.

Passengers are facing similar screening measures at airports around the world.
https://www.dawn.com/news/1530465/c...g-coronavirus-admitted-to-multan-hospital-nih



Zapper said:


> With China being the epicenter, there's only so much they can do. Infact, the cases reported in Seattle, Chicago & France were all who traveled back from China and were detected in the arrival airports


I think by the time they discover this virus, it was already transmitted in thousands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Why are we still sleeping?!!!
> 
> God knows how many Chinese are travelling in and out of Pakistan at this very moment. Many are going to come back after their new year ends. Many Pakistani students are in China, they travel back and forth.
> 
> First case has already be reported in Multan.
> 
> Chinese authorities are damn efficient and are still unable to get a hold of this mess. One can only wonder what this kind of outbreak can mean for Pakistan with the state of our health care system.


Don't spread panic and fear....
The person he was isolated and being treated is Chinese highly unlikely to have coronovirus still need to be confirm since his health improves.

Further not a single case reported in Pakistan.





And yes we need to be cautious and should avoid flights and imports from China for few weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

*As more cases of coronavirus emerge in China, the Pakistani embassy reassures its citizens that it is working to ensure their safety.*

Foreign Office Spokesperson Aisha Farooqui told _SAMAA TV _on Saturday that the health of Pakistani citizens in China was their top priority.

The Pakistani community and students in Wuhan were advised by the embassy on Friday to remain vigilant and adopt hygiene practices as instructed by the Chinese Health Ministry.





The embassy “would continue remaining in touch with community members and Pakistani students in Wuhan. In case of any reports of viral infection in members of Pakistani community/students, it is requested to cooperate with local health authorities and share immediately the complete information with Pakistan’s Embassy in Beijing,” said a statement on the embassy’s website.

Several Pakistani students in China have appealed to the government to arrange their evacuation from the country.

In a video message to _SAMAA TV, _PhD student Nasir Jamal said the whole province of Wuhan was under lockdown. All modes of transport, including flights, trains, subways and buses, had been stopped. No one was allowed to leave the province.

There are around 28,000 Pakistani students in China, according to official estimates from the Foreign Office.

Chinese authorities are taking measures to stop the spread of the virus. A 1,000-bed hospital is being constructed on an emergency basis in Wuhan. The death toll from the new coronavirus has reached 41 while 1,200 cases have been confirmed, according to the health authorities.

The virus has rapidly spread over the globe with cases reported in France, Australia, US, Singapore, Thailand, Nepal, Japan, Vietnam, South Korea and Taiwan, reported the _BBC_.

In Pakistan however, Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on Health Dr Zafar Mirza said that no case of coronavirus has been confirmed in the country so far. Screening of travellers from China is being carried at different airports in the country.

“In response to the coronavirus outbreak, surveillance in all major entry points to Pakistan have been strengthened considerably. I visited Islamabad Airport tonight to personally observe the work of our health workers,” tweeted Dr Mirza on Saturday morning.
https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan-news/...tudents-in-china-amidst-coronavirus-outbreak/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

*Pakistanis in coronavirus-hit Chinese city asked to refrain from traveling*
Web Desk On Jan 25, 2020




BEIJING: Pakistan’s embassy in China on Monday asked the citizens living in Wuhan, a Chinese city hit by deadly-coronavirus, to strictly follow directives from Chinese health authorities and refrain from leaving the city without particular reason, ARY NEWS reported. 

In a message issued on its website, the embassy said that noting the increase in the number of cases and confirmation of human-to-human transmission after the outbreak of novel coronavirus in Wuhan, the Ministry of Health of China has put in additional precautionary measures to reduce the risks associated with the viral infection.

It said that the local government of Wuhan has announced that all public transportation in the city including long-distance travelling shall remain temporarily suspended till further instructions.

“All flights and trains scheduled to depart from Wuhan would remain canceled to reduce the risk of spreading the new virus.”

While advising the Pakistani community members and students in Wuhan, the embassy asked them to comply with the efforts of Chinese health authorities for curbing the spread of the virus; understand the prevention and control measures taken and not to leave the city without any particular reason.

The embassy urged the Pakistani students to remain vigilant and to adopt good personal hygiene practices as instructed by the Ministry of Health of China.

Read More: China locks down two cities at epicentre of coronavirus outbreak 

It further said that the officials at the embassy would continue remaining in touch with community members and Pakistani students in Wuhan.

“In case of any reports of viral infection in members of Pakistani community or students, it is requested to cooperate with local health authorities and share immediately the complete information with Pakistan’s Embassy in Beijing.”

It further said that the students facing the issue of visa expiry, due to extended stay in the city, may inform their respective universities under intimation to Pakistan’s Embassy in Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

ISLAMABAD / MULTAN: There are approximately 28,000 Pakistani students all over China, around 800 resident traders and around 1,500 Pakistani traders who travel to China frequently, according to a statement issued by the Embassy of Pakistan in Beijing.

“There are close to 500 students in Wuhan alone. These numbers have to take into account the fact that many of our students come to China either on self financing or on the scholarships offered by the Chinese and they don’t always register with the Embassy. Similarly, our traders and other visitors from Pakistan also don’t always register with the Embassy. So the Embassy has an approximate estimation,” the statement says.

“Pakistani community members and students in Wuhan are advised to comply with the efforts of Chinese health authorities for curbing the spread of novel coronavirus (NCV). The Embassy urges Pakistani students to remain vigilant and adopt good personal hygiene practices. In case of any reports of viral infection in members of Pakistani community/students, it is requested to cooperate with local health authorities and share immediately the complete information with Pakistan’s embassy in Beijing,” it says.

Meanwhile as panic has been triggered across Pakistan after rumours that the first case of the NCV has been reported in Multan, the Ministry of National Health Services has declared it incorrect and misreporting by media.

“There is no confirmed case of NCV from Pakistan as we speak [Saturday 9:00pm]. There is an outbreak in China so as per international protocols we have to be vigilant and keep every suspected passenger, who has history of travelling to China, under observation,” Special Assistant to Prime Minister (SAPM) on Health Dr Zafar Mirza said while talking to _Dawn_.

Two people suspected of having contracted coronavirus have been admitted to Nishtar Hospital in Multan

“Fact is that on Jan 21 a Chinese national was taken under observation from Multan Airport as he was having fever. The passenger, who is a male in mid 20s, has been showing signs of improvement which shows that he is not suffering from the severe acute respiratory infections, which is the major sign of NCV,” he said.

The SAMP said that despite signs of improvement, the patient’s samples had been collected and were being checked.

“A part of media is incorrectly reporting about diagnosis of first case of NCV in Pakistan. We expect responsible reporting by media. Please do not add to the nation’s anxiety about NCV and meticulously check facts before reporting. Thank you” SAPM stated in a Tweet.




Zafar Mirza@zfrmrza
https://twitter.com/zfrmrza/status/1220914951776325638

173/ A part of media is INCORRECTLY reporting about diagnosis of a first case of novel corona virus in Pakistan. We expect responsible reporting by media. Please do not add to nation’s anxiety about nCoronavirus and should meticulously check facts before reporting. Thank you !!


716
9:43 PM - Jan 24, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

279 people are talking about this





However, two people suspected of having contracted the coronavirus have been admitted to the Nishtar Hospital in Multan.

A 40-year-old Chinese national, Feng Fen, was brought to the hospital on Friday night with symptoms similar to those of coronavirus.

Mr Feng had arrived at Karachi airport on PIA flight PK332 on Jan 21 from Wuhan, to visit the Multan-Sukkur motorway project of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. He is an employee of the China State Construction Engineering Corporation and was staying at a camp at the Industrial Estate in Multan.

According to hospital sources, another patient, identified as Rahmatullah, resident of Multan, has also been admitted to the hospital with the same symptoms. Rahmatullah had been visiting China in connection with his business and returned to Pakistan on Jan 24.

Talking to the media, Nishtar Medical University Vice Chancellor Dr Mustafa Kamal Pasha said the suspected coronavirus patients were under treatment and being provided proper medical care. He said that blood samples of both patients had been sent to National Institute of Health, Islamabad.

He further said that the patients had been kept in the isolation ward and were being administered medicines meant for sore throat and flu.

“The medicines are showing results as the patients are recovering speedily, which is why we are hoping that they are not victims of coronavirus and are rather suffering from normal flu and seasonal throat infection. However, their treatment is under way while adopting all guidelines and parameters set by the World Health Organisation,” he added.

According to an official report of the health department, Mr Fen returned from China nine days ago and was suffering from fever and sore throat for the last two days. His Chinese attendant, driver and translator were identified as his primary contacts.

Sources in the health department disclosed that the samples of both suspected patients were being handing over to the Chinese Embassy from where they will be sent to Beirut or Hong Kong. They said that Mr Fen’s attendant and translator were being kept under observation.

Dr Pasha however claimed that both suspected patients were recovering and stable.

_Published in Dawn, January 26th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://time.com/5770903/coronavirus-panic-china-asia-face-masks/

*Virus Panic Causes Face Mask Supplies to Run Out Across Asia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sohail.ishaque

Don't let them out of the city. Right now they can be carriers of the virus.


----------



## BHarwana

There are many Pakistanis stuck in China due to the outbreak of Corona virus. Many countries are trying to evacuate it citizens from China via special flights. 

Our govt is going silent on the issue. Here I am not trying to say to evacuate Pakistani stuck there cause I don't the actual effects of this virus and the ture potential of it but those Pakistani stuck there are our own blood and we have to take care of them. Due to the situation in China many will go without halal food and supplies to get through this tough period and our govt should start making moves to take care of them and supply them with food and necessary daily life products to go through this harsh period if they don't plan on evacuate them. 

The Pakistan's embassy in China should release daily press realese on the status of our citizens there.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yankee-stani

So far I think they are certain steps with Army Corp involved

according to @Dr. Strangelove


----------



## aamirzs

There are around 28,000 Pakistani students in China, according to official estimates from the Foreign Office.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.

Ahh... typical Pakistanis... the only thing Halal they care about is Halal food abroad...

Guess what, even Islam allows non halal food in emergency situations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

Valar. said:


> Ahh... typical Pakistanis... the only thing Halal they care about is Halal food abroad...
> 
> Guess what, even Islam allows non halal food in emergency situations.


Yes halal food is one thing but what about other daily life necessary consumption goods. The cities in which they are have been locked down and those people there should get help. You found one wrong thing that dose not means that Pakistanis there should not be helped. 

Regarding halal food if we have halal food in Pakistan. Why cannot we send it to China for our brothers. After all aviation of this country has many times been used to transport siri paay.


----------



## aamirzs

*Hundreds of Thousands of Chinese Fled Wuhan by ROAD as Quarantine Targeted Railways and Airports ... One way to get out for Pakistani's.*


----------



## Kabira

BHarwana said:


> Yes halal food is one thing but what about other daily life necessary consumption goods. The cities in which they are have been locked down and those people there should get help. You found one wrong thing that dose not means that Pakistanis there should not be helped.
> 
> Regarding halal food if we have halal food in Pakistan. Why cannot we send it to China for our brothers. After all aviation of this country has many times been used to transport siri paay.



Nothing will happen if they don't eat meat for some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zulfiqar

My cousin spent nearly a whole ramzan in china eating eggs and vegetarian stuff when he was sent there by the govt.

So don't worry about food. We can manage. Tens of thousands of Pakistanis manage there. They do have halal places but you would have to look.

What you should worry about is our chinese friends (no offense to any chinese members here) who work here on different projects.

There are more chinese that come to Pakistan than the other way around. 

We need to work with PRC medical agencies for joint strategy to help screen them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BHarwana

Kabira said:


> Nothing will happen if they don't eat meat for some time.


What about vegetarian items and lack of funds how will they get them. 

The city is on lock down. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221467191582871554


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

BHarwana said:


> There are many Pakistanis stuck in China due to the outbreak of Corona virus. Many countries are trying to evacuate it citizens from China via special flights.
> 
> Our govt is going silent on the issue. Here I am not trying to say to evacuate Pakistani stuck there cause I don't the actual effects of this virus and the ture potential of it but those Pakistani stuck there are our own blood and we have to take care of them. Due to the situation in China many will go without halal food and supplies to get through this tough period and our govt should start making moves to take care of them and supply them with food and necessary daily life products to go through this harsh period if they don't plan on evacuate them.
> 
> The Pakistan's embassy in China should release daily press realese on the status of our citizens there.


Unless we get a proper screening system in place we shouldnt try to get them out of Wuhan/Hubei. As far as rest of China is concerned its not a problem. As GOP has involved AMC i expect some sort of a mechanism for screening with in the next few Weeks.

As far as the rest of your post regarding food and finances we should do something regarding it as they are our citizens and responsibility. Pakistani Embassy has so far has been trying to get in contact with Pakistanis there and has asked them to follow the local guidelines until the GOP does something about it.

As far as supplies are concerned PRC is trying to get as much supplies to Hubei as they could you have to understand the entire region is under lock down with essentially non functioning economy and it takes a lot of resources to feed 50 million people.

Its not about halal and haram but common sense have you seen our Health care system we wont be able to control if it spreads in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lincoln

BHarwana said:


> What about vegetarian items and lack of funds how will they get them.
> 
> The city is on lock down.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221467191582871554



It is a large emergency with a dangerous and contagious virus at risk of spreading fast.

Things like halal, haram and availability of specific types of food, become non valid concerns. Islam allows it in an emergency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeson

First, thanks for the concern shown. The issue here is far grave and tricky than Halal food shortage. Being one on ground and in the situation I would try to put it as simply as I can however much I know and have dug to help understand.

The viral infection is big threat and big concern, one because there is *no direct cure* as of now, two because of *how it spreads. *Corona virus has an incubation period (time after which it gets active and shows symptoms) of 1 to 14 days, at average as of now its estimated as 10 days. The problem is, it can transfer by human to human contact (so much as in being single breathing space) *even during incubation period* (the grave concern) when its not active and not showing any sign of presence. So a person who seemingly is completely fine and fit might still be like say a *time bomb* that can explode between 1 to 14 days *AND *in that period on its way it creates more and more passive bombs that would explode from their start time on. This is the base to understand whole scenario.

Currently screening and isolation of effected people is going on crisis basis as much as every single entry to a space like student dormitory after exit for anything outside from dorm makes u viable for screening each time other than the normal regular ones.

Now coming to the supply shortages. The reason is lack of communication and blockages in place which is deemed necessary to control it. If not there is always a chance of spreading the virus more and far. Also being Lunar new year vacations the shortage scenario is multiplied. So as of now, prevention is the only cure and biggest priority followed by isolation of the unfortunate ones.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Unless we get a proper screening system in place we shouldnt try to get them out of Wuhan/Hubei. As far as rest of China is concerned its not a problem. As GOP has involved AMC i expect some sort of a mechanism for screening with in the next few Weeks.
> 
> As far as the rest of your post regarding food and finances we should do something regarding it as they are our citizens and responsibility. Pakistani Embassy has so far has been trying to get in contact with Pakistanis there and has asked them to follow the local guidelines until the GOP does something about it.
> 
> As far as supplies are concerned PRC is trying to get as much supplies to Hubei as they could you have to understand the entire region is under lock down with essentially non functioning economy and it takes a lot of resources to feed 50 million people.
> 
> Its not about halal and haram but common sense have you seen our Health care system we wont be able to control if it spreads in Pakistan.
> 
> View attachment 601806



My friend read op as I said we should not get them out as we know very little about this virus but the main concern is attending our people during this period in China and providing them help there. Even with proper screening you cannot confirm an infected with just screening and proper tests need to be done I agree to that part. Even with proper screening we will don't know the carrier of the virus till now and carriers escape cinvential screening but the demand of attending our people in China is valid and that should be met.



Alternatiiv said:


> It is a large emergency with a dangerous and contagious virus at risk of spreading fast.
> 
> Things like halal, haram and availability of specific types of food, become non valid concerns. Islam allows it in an emergency.


My friend forget halal but those people will require some type of food or not? The cities are on lock down at least make sure they get food regardless of type.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

BHarwana said:


> My friend read op as I said we should not get them out as we know very little about this virus but the main concern is attending our people during this period in China and providing them help there. Even with proper screening you cannot confirm an infected with just screening and proper tests need to be done I agree to that part. Even with proper screening we will don't know the carrier of the virus till now and carriers escape cinvential screening but the demand of attending our people in China is valid and that should be met.
> 
> 
> My friend forget halal but those people will require some type of food or not? The cities are on lock down at least make sure they get food regardless of type.



I am sure the Government has arrangements in place, many people live in the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

BHarwana said:


> My friend read op as I said we should not get them out as we know very little about this virus but the main concern is attending our people during this period in China and providing them help there. Even with proper screening you cannot confirm an infected with just screening and proper tests need to be done I agree to that part. Even with proper screening we will don't know the carrier of the virus till now and carriers escape cinvential screening but the demand of attending our people in China is valid and that should be met.


Chinese are not sleeping my friend. They may be taking drastic steps to control the spread of the disease but they arnt gonna let their People die of hunger. Chinese MOC is Sending supplies on Emergency bases to the Super markets in the region. The empty shelves you have probably seen is due to the fact that people are panicking and stockpiling Supplies for the long run. Rest assured no one there would be dying of Hunger. As per their last Media Brief:


_Food like eggs, fish, beef and pork are being released into the market via over 300 local Spring Festival supply stations. Supermarkets, pharmacies and gas stations are asked to stay open, while restaurants are encouraged to deliver their food to households. 
_
The screening for Corona as of now doesn't Exists. By proper screening mechanism i meant Isolating everyone for the Incubation period of the disease as far as i know we dont have a purpose built Isolation facility of a scale to put thousands of People in for 14 Days. Isolation wards in our Hospitals are mostly occupied and neither do they have the capacity to deal with those kind of numbers. Under CDC protocols for people coming from Epidemic areas which usually are followed here even after screening the people would be isolated until the proper diagnostic tests are done. Main purpose of Screening is to treat the patients on emergency bases and isolate them because waiting for the proper tests can take a long time. 

Which is exactly what they are preparing for when US Airlifts its people from Wuhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

BHarwana said:


> My friend read op as I said we should not get them out as we know very little about this virus but the main concern is attending our people during this period in China and providing them help there. Even with proper screening you cannot confirm an infected with just screening and proper tests need to be done I agree to that part. Even with proper screening we will don't know the carrier of the virus till now and carriers escape cinvential screening but the demand of attending our people in China is valid and that should be met.
> 
> 
> My friend forget halal but those people will require some type of food or not? The cities are on lock down at least make sure they get food regardless of type.



Our staff cannot physically attend to them, nor should we pressurize authorities in the city to release immediate information. There are greater priorities.


----------



## HAIDER

sohail.ishaque said:


> Don't let them out of the city. Right now they can be carriers of the virus.


Chinese has a good disease control system, but from March Chinese tourism season starts. So, they will counter this issue as quickly as possible.


----------



## BHarwana

Alternatiiv said:


> Our staff cannot physically attend to them, nor should we pressurize authorities in the city to release immediate information. There are greater priorities.


Thank you my friend but the purpose of making this thread has been achieved and govt of Pakistan is hearing us. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221478590585491456


----------



## War Thunder

A new suspected case of the novel coronavirus has surfaced in Multan, taking the overall tally of fatal virus in Pakistan to five, The Express Tribune said in a report.

According to sources in the Health Ministry, two samples from Multan have been sent to Hong Kong for confirmation as there are no laboratories in Pakistan equipped to diagnose the pathogen, the report said on Sunday.

The National Institutes of Health (NIH) received the samples on Sunday night, they added.

One of the two suspected coronavirus patients in Multan is a Pakistani national, said the sources.

On Saturday, NIH chief Major General Aamer Ikram said a Chinese national had been admitted to the Nishtar Hospital, Multan and kept in the isolation ward after he showed symptoms of the disease including flu, cough and fever.

Test reports were expected to arrive in the next 24 to 48 hours. The patients will receive necessary treatment based on the results of test reports.


According to sources, the Chinese national, hospitalised in Multan, travelled from China to Dubai and reached Karachi on January 21. After landing in Karachi, he took a flight to Multan.

Three Chinese nationals were also admitted to Lahore's Services Hospital and shifted to the isolation ward on Saturday, The Express Tribune report said.

According to hospital sources, the suspected patients were residents of the Chinese city of Wuhan, the epicentre of the outbreak, and had recently arrived in Lahore.

Meanwhile, the Foreign Office said on Sunday that over 500 students and other Pakistanis living in Wuhan and other parts of China were "safe", Dawn news reported.

Chinese health authorities announced on Monday that the death toll in the country due to the coronavirus had increased to 80, with 2,744 confirmed cases including 461 persons in critical conditions.

https://www.msn.com/en-ae/news/worl...-as-suspected-coronavirus-cases-reaches-five/


----------



## War Thunder

How long before it spreads all over?
At the times of old, our Muslim elders used to hold themselves responsible for whatever evil will befall them, and refer to it as a punishment from heavens.
People of Baghdad did not say Genghis Khan was spilling their blood because he was an evil, but because they had earned the punishment through their own disobedience to the Creator.

So China oppresses Uighurs and faces punishment, and who is standing next in line for being in bed with the oppressor?

That's just my perspective and I do not claim to know everything.

Allah knows better and may He protect all innocents of my country and in China and else where.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khansaheeb

PANIC!


----------



## 313ghazi

We need to stop the flow of people from China until this is over. In fact we should stop the flow of people from any country where there have been such cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WarKa DaNG

How much chances are there for a infected person to diw from Corona virus?


----------



## BHarwana

Coronavirus has and incubation period and can spread in that period so no screening or thermal devices can detect it during that period. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221363114026905600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221519424768946177
The problem with this is you will only be detected by screening if you have symptoms but if the virus is in incubation period you will still be infecting people and would go undetected from screening. 

Govts needs to increase the quarantine levels. This threat is real and can infect populations without warning. WHO has to declare global emergency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

The incubation period of virus is 14 days and can spread during that period. 

Many countries are evacuating their citizens without realizing they are walking into a virus defence trap. 

Corona virus mutates very quickly and world bio weapons body need to keep a check on it that no country is allowed to mutate it and weaponize it.


----------



## AMRAAM

BHarwana said:


> Coronavirus has and incubation period and can spread in that period so no screening or thermal devices can detect it during that period.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221363114026905600
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221519424768946177
> The problem with this is you will only be detected by screening if you have symptoms but if the virus is in incubation period you will still be infecting people and would go undetected from screening.
> 
> Govts needs to increase the quarantine levels. This threat is real and can infect populations without warning. WHO has to declare global emergency.



This is highly scary. May Allah protect everyone from this virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wrath

May Allah protect us all . Ameen .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goku

WHO under the pressure of China isnt declaring it a global emergency. This is serious. Very serious


----------



## Clutch

AMRAAM said:


> This is highly scary. May Allah protect everyone from this virus.



Why is it scary? Are you scared because of the media hype or do you know the scientific details of the virus?



Goku said:


> WHO under the pressure of China isnt declaring it a global emergency. This is serious. Very serious



Perhaps because it isn't as dangerous as it is being made out to be.


----------



## Goku

Clutch said:


> Why is it scary? Are you scared because of the media hype or do you know the scientific details of the virus?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because it isn't as dangerous as it is being made out to be.


Read Bharwanas message. Its scary cz it has incubation period ,making it impossible to detect if u show no symptoms


----------



## Clutch

Goku said:


> Read Bharwanas message. Its scary cz it has incubation period ,making it impossible to detect if u show no symptoms



From what I know is that there is too little information about the virus right now. 
It is so early that they haven't even named the virus yet. Coronavirus is a generic name given for similar viruses. 

To date it is fatal only to those with pre-existing illness and/or with weak immune systems. The old and weak are specially vulnerable. 

I am no expert or even informed person. Just saying.... A lot of this may just turn out to be fear mongering than an actual threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goku

Clutch said:


> From what I know is that there is too little information about the virus right now.
> It is so early that they haven't even named the virus yet. Coronavirus is a generic name given for similar viruses.
> 
> To date it is fatal only to those with pre-existing illness and/or with weak immune systems. The old and weak are specially vulnerable.
> 
> I am no expert or even informed person. Just saying.... A lot of this may just turn out to be fear mongering than an actual threat.


I hope its just fear mongering and not the reality.


----------



## AMRAAM

Clutch said:


> Why is it scary? Are you scared because of the media hype or do you know the scientific details of the virus?



Because of the media hype. Can you please enlighten us all with some scientific details?


----------



## SQ8

No laboratories in Pakistan to detect the disease, but we have metro buses and Garhi khudha bakhsh shrines.

Maybe there is a divine plan to reduce population in areas where it is excessive on the environment.. may Allah have mercy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daghalodi

AMRAAM said:


> Because of the media hype. Can you please enlighten us all with some scientific details?



He doesnt know any scientific details, he clearly says he is No expert neither did he bother reading the Chinese Health Comissioner who said the virus is contagious even in incubation period.


----------



## Protest_again

I think the spread of virus is much wider than what Chinese authorities are letting out in public. Otherwise what are the chances that someone who is from wuhan town, who is visiting Pakistan to have that virus. Why would they otherwise lock out an entire town?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zulfiqar

500 students/citizens of ours are in that city.

Meanwhile message from Chinese embassy.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221812764030775297


----------



## abrar khan

313ghazi said:


> We need to stop the flow of people from China until this is over. In fact we should stop the flow of people from any country where there have been such cases.


Need to check and test every person moving in and out across the China Pakistan border. Our government is not capable to control any epidemic. May Allah shower his blessings on muslims (Ameen). 

Meanwhile keep you and your family safe.

Some queries and answers only for those who are interested, others may move on.

How do you get the coronavirus?
Most *coronaviruses* spread the same way other cold-causing viruses do, through infected people coughing and sneezing, by touching an infected person's hands or face, or by touching things such as doorknobs that infected people have touched.

Does coronavirus cause death?
Infection of humans with the severe acute respiratory syndrome *coronavirus* (SARS-CoV) results in substantial morbidity and *mortality*, with *death* resulting primarily from respiratory failure. While the lungs are the major site of infection, the brain *is* also infected in some patients.

What kills coronavirus?
Most household disinfectants readily *kill coronavirus* immediately. Room temperature *kills coronavirus* within 48 hours. Carpeting is protective to the virus and the virus is able to survive in carpeting for at least 7 weeks.

Is coronavirus curable?

This makes it difficult to gauge the *coronavirus*' impact on national economies and public health. There is no *cure*, so treatments include taking care of yourself and over-the-counter (OTC) medication: Rest and avoid overexertion

*Which medications are used for the treatment of coronavirus pneumonia?*
Updated: Jan 22, 2020 
Protease inhibitors (eg, lopinavir/ritonavir) demonstrated antiviral activity against severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV) infection. [100] Interferon alfa and interferon beta have activity against SARS-CoV in vitro and in animal models. Limited human data seemed to demonstrate some beneficial effect. [101]
https://www.medscape.com/answers/300455-107917/which-medications-are-used-for-the-treatment-of-coronavirus-pneumonia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

War Thunder said:


> How long before it spreads all over?
> At the times of old, our Muslim elders used to hold themselves responsible for whatever evil will befall them, and refer to it as a punishment from heavens.
> People of Baghdad did not say Genghis Khan was spilling their blood because he was an evil, but because they had earned the punishment through their own disobedience to the Creator.
> 
> So China oppresses Uighurs and faces punishment, and who is standing next in line for being in bed with the oppressor?
> 
> That's just my perspective and I do not claim to know everything.
> 
> Allah knows better and may He protect all innocents of my country and in China and else where.


It's not punishment but conspiracy of using biological weapon to attack China by some countries. BTW, all the smearing about China abuse of Uyghur.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/more...llite-images-show.648079/page-4#post-12048282

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

abrar khan said:


> by touching things such as doorknobs that infected people have touched.



How on earth can such a virus be stopped? Its like everyone needs to dress up in radiation suits.


----------



## jupiter2007

Could this virus be more deadlier than nuclear bomb? Or any new viruses produced in lab? Are we prepare to deal with these kind of crisis.


----------



## Chhatrapati

Beast said:


> It's not punishment but *conspiracy of using biological weapon to attack China by some countries.* BTW, all the smearing about China abuse of Uyghur.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/more...llite-images-show.648079/page-4#post-12048282


Even the Chinese authorities don't believe this shit. Wumao theories should take a backseat now.
It's your weird eating habits that put you in this place.

Do not eat bats, even fruit bats can indirectly cause many mortal diseases like Nipah fever, Corona etc... just by eating any fruits bitten by bats. Eating bats directly is asking for trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Sort this crap out asap please. Lockdown, lockdown and lockdown. Isolate the patients and ensure quarantine measures are in place. Pakistani facilities are well equipped in the big cities. When patients are identified it can be contained. It's going to be damn difficult to identify the carriers though.

Situation is clearly getting grave and must be aggressively countered now.


Chhatrapati said:


> Do not eat bats, even fruit bats can indirectly cause many mortal diseases like Nipah fever, Corona etc... just by eating any fruits bitten by bats. Eating bats directly is asking for trouble.


This is very true. They carry rare parasitic organisms too. Some animals are domesticated for a reason, some have always been "bushmeat".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Goku said:


> I hope its just fear mongering and not the reality.



Bi


AMRAAM said:


> Because of the media hype. Can you please enlighten us all with some scientific details?




Have none. Except for the media usually lies.


----------



## HAIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jinn Baba

Link not working


----------



## Beast

Chhatrapati said:


> Even the Chinese authorities don't believe this shit. Wumao theories should take a backseat now.
> It's your weird eating habits that put you in this place.
> 
> Do not eat bats, even fruit bats can indirectly cause many mortal diseases like Nipah fever, Corona etc... just by eating any fruits bitten by bats. Eating bats directly is asking for trouble.


BS, since this virus is so contagious. All it need is books ticket to China from west and plant it in the possible source of starting point and make it as it's from wildlife.

https://www.sciencemag.org/news/202...-not-be-source-novel-virus-spreading-globally

There are too many evil nation against China. Becos China rising is a threat to their domination of the rest of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Please clarify. Link not working.


----------



## HAIDER

masterchief_mirza said:


> Please clarify. Link not working.


try now. Pak govt should take out all Pakistani from Wuhan. @BHarwana


----------



## YeBeWarned

some people are trying to score Political scoring, What does it has to do with Communism ? Such a shame, right now the world needs to unite to fight it not criticize this or that Govt .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gangsta_rap

@HAIDER what about the risks? we don't have the kind of infrastructure to contain an outbreak...


----------



## HAIDER

Starlord said:


> some people are trying to score Political scoring, What does it has to do with Communism ? Such a shame, right now the world needs to unite to fight it not criticize this or that Govt .


More concern about 500 kids stuck there. Nodoubt, no time for politics.



Angry Easterling said:


> @HAIDER what about the risks? we don't have the kind of infrastructure to contain an outbreak...


What cause this disease. ? causes..


----------



## khansaheeb

HAIDER said:


> More concern about 500 kids stuck there. Nodoubt, no time for politics.
> 
> 
> What cause this disease. ? causes..


It's a natural or synthesised virus, only Allah knows the reality. Aids they assigned to Monkeys and this one they have assigned to Snakes/Bats. It seems to be a hybrid of chicken pox and the flu virus causing immense casualties. In the western world they let nature take it's course but China has tried to control the flu's spread and it seems unsuccessfully. If the people don't do what they are asked it could cause millions of deaths around the world.


----------



## Abdul Rehman Majeed

Starlord said:


> some people are trying to score Political scoring, What does it has to do with Communism ? Such a shame, right now the world needs to unite to fight it not criticize this or that Govt .



Why should the world fight it when the problem was created by China?

Did any of the Muslims eat this haram food like meat of bats & rats? If not, why should any Muslim take the responsibility?

This is nothing but socializing the losses and Chinese are very good at it.


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

All we can do at this time is stop flights from china and stop flights from pakistan to china immediately. This will help both china and pakistan. Because Pakistan has no lab or staff or doctors or hospitals of that caliber to handle such a bio hazard. Its better to stop flights


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Can't believe how such virus spread so quickly. One person got sick (probably from an animal), passed the virus to another person, who passed it to another person And still this process continues.
Previous virus in china like SARS AND MERS ,Both were originated from bats.This outbreak of a pneumonia-like virus in China has scientists puzzling over the disease’s origins and searching for animals that may have spread it to humans. What i feel that china should ban eating bats as bats were the culprit of last two viruses But until today, researchers are still finding the origin of this new virus.
No doubt situation is getting out of hands in china, Pakistan should take precaution , and check everyone coming from china. I wonder if it spread in Pakistan , we can coup this situation or not. Good thing is china informed WHO timely about this pneumonia like virus disease. & they didn't hide this in December.
Right now situation seems serious, locking down whole cities, & taking such unpopular measures , telling us the severity of this issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kathin_Singh

First, they said they are building one hospital of 1000 beds in six days. Now they are saying the second even bigger hospital is also commissioned.
Chinese authority said fatality is less than 2%, then how come more than 100 died with only 2 thousand infections.

I agree every government lies in these situations to stop panic among masses but here Chinese Authorities hiding big time this time not even to masses but the rest of the world too. A typical Chinese Chernobyl in making.


----------



## Death Professor

HAIDER said:


> try now. Pak govt should take out all Pakistani from Wuhan. @BHarwana



We need to do exactly the opposite, you want that Virus to spread here? We don't have the infra-structure or the technology to deal with this shit. On top of that we should restrict any one coming from China or any one who has been to China in last months. Until the Chinese or anyone in the world finds the cure or Vaccine for this we need to put up this restriction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Pakistan is not rich country we will use chinese services once we have infected people


----------



## khansaheeb

Foxtrot Delta said:


> All we can do at this time is stop flights from china and stop flights from pakistan to china immediately. This will help both china and pakistan. Because Pakistan has no lab or staff or doctors or hospitals of that caliber to handle such a bio hazard. Its better to stop flights



Conspiracy theory: Isn't this the goal why it was released into China? To weaken China economically?


----------



## Clutch

I say it's all BS and fear mongering.

Truth and facts are lost. 

Everyone in panic mode.


----------



## Fawadqasim1

its a hard time for our chinese brothers and sisters instead of criticism we need to help them morally diplomatically and if possible financially they are trying their best to contain a monster which can bite us all so

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## War Thunder

Beast said:


> It's not punishment but conspiracy of using biological weapon to attack China by some countries. BTW, all the smearing about China abuse of Uyghur.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/more...llite-images-show.648079/page-4#post-12048282




We will see what is punishment and what is not and what China deserves for its handling of Uyghurs and what it doesn't.
If China is an oppressor we will see her downfall like all oppressors in history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e




----------



## -blitzkrieg-

War Thunder said:


> We will see what is punishment and what is not and what China deserves for its handling of Uyghurs and what it doesn't.
> If China is an oppressor we will see her downfall like all oppressors in history.


you are right dude..Dengue was also a punishment..that for people of Punjab specifically Lahore. choosing Shahbaz/Nawaz sharif as CM/PM...People are still dying of Dengue in Lahore while shobaz/nawaz escaped punishment and enjoying nihari in London..


----------



## khail007

313ghazi said:


> We need to stop the flow of people from China until this is over. In fact we should stop the flow of people from any country where there have been such cases.


May ALLAH SWT protect all from this calamity.
Sir G, you raised an important/strategic question about containment of outbreak.
To prevent the outbreak, even our religion Islam has the guidelines and taught us about it:
Al-Bukhaari (5739) and Muslim (2219) narrated from ‘Abd ar-Rahmaan ibn ‘Awf (may Allah be pleased with him) that he said: I heard the Messenger of Allah (blessings and peace of Allah be upon him) say: “If you hear that it (the plague) is in a land, do not go there, and if it breaks out in a land where you are, do not leave, fleeing from it.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

War Thunder said:


> How long before it spreads all over?
> At the times of old, our Muslim elders used to hold themselves responsible for whatever evil will befall them, and refer to it as a punishment from heavens.
> People of Baghdad did not say Genghis Khan was spilling their blood because he was an evil, but because they had earned the punishment through their own disobedience to the Creator.
> 
> So China oppresses Uighurs and faces punishment, and who is standing next in line for being in bed with the oppressor?
> 
> That's just my perspective and I do not claim to know everything.
> 
> Allah knows better and may He protect all innocents of my country and in China and else where.


Yaar please Allah se dua karo, iss tarah ki posts na karo.

What China is doing to Uighurs is wrong, it doesn't mean we start saying that the outbreak is a punishment from Allah. What if it is also affecting Muslims of China, what will you say then?


----------



## PakGuns

no statement from govt or ministry of health to give guidelines i think matter is not taken seriously here...

this is a matter of national emergency


----------



## HAIDER

*Coronavirus fear: GB seeks delay in opening of border crossing*

https://www.dawn.com/news/1530743/coronavirus-fear-gb-seeks-delay-in-opening-of-border-crossing

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Govt devises plan to combat coronavirus as students send SOS*
Ikram JunaidiJanuary 28, 2020
Facebook Count15
Twitter Share
 
15





Peshawar: An airport official checks the temperature of a passenger upon his arrival at the Bacha Khan International Airport on Monday.—AFP
ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan has directed that an inter-ministerial meeting be held at the earliest to discuss preventing measures against deadly novel coronavirus (NCV) and formulate a comprehensive strategy to tackle the threat.

According to a notification issued by Prime Minister Office, the meeting would be chaired by Special Assistant to the Prime Minister (SAPM) on Health Dr Zafar Mirza. It will be attended by the federal secretaries for foreign affairs, national health services, interior and aviation, provincial health secretaries, chairman of the National Disaster Management Authority, surgeon general of the Pakistan Army, director general of the Military Operations, director general (counter-intelligence) of the Inter-Services Intelligence, director general of the Provincial Disaster Management Authority, director general of the Civil Aviation Authority, director general of the National Institute of Health, director general of the Airport Security Force and director general for China in foreign affairs ministry.

The document states that outbreak of NCV is being experienced in China. Owing to the presence of a large number of Chinese in Pakistan and frequent travel between China and Pakistan, spread of virus in Pakistan cannot be ruled out if necessary precautionary measures are not put in place. It has been directed that the outcome of the meeting along with firm recommendations shall be furnished to the PM Office within one week.

Meanwhile, Chinese Ambassador Yao Jing, in a video statement, has said that Chinese and Pakistani governments are working closely and 500 Pakistani citizens in Wuhan city of Hubei province are safe and being looked after. Both the governments are coordinating with each other, he said.

“So far three suspicious cases in Chinese community have been reported in Pakistan, but none of them has been confirmed. We have confidence and determination that we will overcome this difficult time and will return to normal life very soon,” Mr Yao added.

According to _Geo News_, a group of Pakistani students has demanded that the government make efforts to rescue them from the coronavirus-hit Chinese city of Wuhan.

Hafsah Tayab, one of the students stuck in Wuhan, confirmed that other countries are planning to get their citizens out of the city through airplanes. “Embassies of other countries [excluding Pakistan] are rescuing their citizens. There are over 500 Pakistani students in Wuhan. If even one of them gets affected, the others will be in danger,” she warned in a video message.

“There is a shortage of essential items and if this situation persists, we will run out of food very soon,” Ms Tayab said, adding that she and her fellow students have been confined to the city.

Meanwhile, the Islamabad International Airport management has sought two more “virus detection scanners”. A senior official requesting anonymity told Dawn that the authorities concerned had been requested to provide two more virus detection scanners which would to be used if the existing one develops some technical fault.

A spokesman for the Civil Aviation Authority said the CAA had been facilitating the health department staff and had also provided an ambulance for shifting any affected person to a hospital. However, no passenger with the deadly virus has so far been detected.

However, an eight-member health department team has been monitoring the passengers arriving from Beijing. All the passengers are passed through the virus detection scanners and also checked by thermal guns.

A Pakistan International Airlines flight (PK-853) arrived at Islamabad International Airport from Beijing on Sunday. The health department officials were present at the airport’s special counter to monitor the passengers.

SAPM Zafar Mirza was also present at the airport to monitor the whole process of scanning when a Thai Airways flight (TG 349) with 186 passengers arrived from Bangkok on Sunday.

Mohammad Asghar also contributed to this report

_Published in Dawn, January 28th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Zulfiqar said:


> 500 students/citizens of ours are in that city.
> 
> Meanwhile message from Chinese embassy.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221812764030775297


Should airlift.


----------



## War Thunder

© 

In the wake of the deadly coronavirus spreading in Chinese city of Wuhan, the epicenter of the outbreak, the government imposed a lockdown that left millions stuck in the city. 

According to Tribune.com.pk, after the lockdown was implemented starting Thursday morning, some Pakistani students in Wuhan posted a video on Twitter appealing that they be evacuated at the earliest.

In the footage, a group of Pakistani students of the Wuhan University of Science and Technology are seen wearing surgical masks and pleading the government prompt action.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221815753571274753
"We've been trapped on the campus for so many days. And now we're also running out of food supplies. We appeal to the Pakistani government to rescue us. Other countries are doing all they can to help their citizens stuck in the city," a girl student, who identifies herself as Hafsa Tayyab, says in the clip. 

She further adds that Wuhan has been cut off from the rest of the country since the lockdown halted public transportation, including city buses, trains, and ferries. It is reported that are almost 200 Pakistani students in Wuhan alone.

The video went viral, prompting China's Ambassador to Pakistan, Yao Jing, posting a video message assuring all Pakistanis in China are "safe and in good health".

"There is close coordination between Pakistan's Embassy in Beijing and the Chinese government to facilitate the citizens in any way possible amid the viral outbreak," the Chinese ambassador said.

https://www.msn.com/en-ae/news/worl...ded-pakistani-students-appeal-for-evacuation/


----------



## HAIDER

I already seen this news. But whole city lockdown. Its really painful for parents of these kids. Govt should do something very quick.


----------



## War Thunder

PakSword said:


> Yaar please Allah se dua karo, iss tarah ki posts na karo.
> 
> What China is doing to Uighurs is wrong, it doesn't mean we start saying that the outbreak is a punishment from Allah. What if it is also affecting Muslims of China, what will you say then?




That is normal for fitnah and punishment to be on the masses including people who are good. Their matter is to be decided in the hereafter, but if they happen to be stuck in a land of oppressors then they will find the same fate as the oppressor.
Why do we want to escape and hide from the fact that whatever ill befalls us is because of our own doings? Is there a doubt in that?



Beast said:


> BS, since this virus is so contagious. All it need is books ticket to China from west and plant it in the possible source of starting point and make it as it's from wildlife.
> 
> https://www.sciencemag.org/news/202...-not-be-source-novel-virus-spreading-globally
> 
> There are too many evil nation against China. Becos China rising is a threat to their domination of the rest of the world.




Nice CCP propaganda you live with.



-blitzkrieg- said:


> you are right dude..Dengue was also a punishment..that for people of Punjab specifically Lahore. choosing Shahbaz/Nawaz sharif as CM/PM...People are still dying of Dengue in Lahore while shobaz/nawaz escaped punishment and enjoying nihari in London..



Can some wrong happen to you if its not from heavens?
Can you escape a wrong if not by the will of heavens?

_Not a leaf falls but that He knows it. (Holy Quran 6 :59) _

The mischievous are given time to earn more sins, for all they have is this world, and an ever lasting torment in the hereafter. Why do you need to worry about Shahbaz or Nawaz and what they eat and what not, and not your own deeds?


----------



## AMG_12

Keep them there. They're equally prone to coronavirus as others in Wuhan. Pakistan doesn't have the basic facilities to diagnose the virus. At least in Wuhan they will undergo proper screening and, if required, treatment. It's better we stop sensationalizing things.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HAIDER

what you expect , why this disease is spreading .



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220045500570693632


----------



## Path-Finder

AMG_12 said:


> Keep them there. They're equally prone to coronavirus as others in Wuhan. Pakistan doesn't have the basic facilities to diagnose the virus. At least in Wuhan they will undergo proper screening and, if required, treatment. It's better we stop sensationalizing things.


Yes, let them stay there and allow them to go through the virus cycle. only bring them home once all cleared.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HAIDER

‘WHY HAVEN’T YOU DIED?’ 
*Chinese ‘bat soup’ influencer whose gruesome dinner video shocked the world in wake of coronavirus breaks her silence*
*https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/10828531/chinese-bat-soup-coronavirus-video/*


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

War Thunder said:


> Can some wrong happen to you if its not from heavens?
> Can you escape a wrong if not by the will of heavens?
> 
> _Not a leaf falls but that He knows it. (Holy Quran 6 :59) _
> 
> The mischievous are given time to earn more sins, for all they have is this world, and an ever lasting torment in the hereafter. Why do you need to worry about Shahbaz or Nawaz and what they eat and what not, and not your own deeds?



bacheh only Allah knows whats punishment and whats not..you cant merrily play around labelling catastrophic events as punishments.You have zero credibility in this regards like any other human being..The sort of stuff you are propagating only produces agnostic people...Its better to shut mouth on stuff thats beyond our wisdom..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

HAIDER said:


> ‘WHY HAVEN’T YOU DIED?’
> *Chinese ‘bat soup’ influencer whose gruesome dinner video shocked the world in wake of coronavirus breaks her silence*
> *https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/10828531/chinese-bat-soup-coronavirus-video/*








bats seem resilient to so many diseases


----------



## Zulfiqar

HAIDER said:


> Should airlift.




Should quarantine first for 15-20 days prior to arrival here.


----------



## Kambojaric

First case in Germany ...

https://www.dw.com/en/germany-confirms-first-case-of-coronavirus/a-52169007


----------



## Manidabest

HAIDER said:


> what you expect , why this disease is spreading .
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220045500570693632





HAIDER said:


> ‘WHY HAVEN’T YOU DIED?’
> *Chinese ‘bat soup’ influencer whose gruesome dinner video shocked the world in wake of coronavirus breaks her silence*
> *https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/10828531/chinese-bat-soup-coronavirus-video/*



Chinese people must stop eating such food and 2ndly yes Pakistani FO must reach out to those students and send one plane for their evacuation but they should b quarantined either in china or at the airport in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakAlp

What Pakistan Government is doing to make sure this virus does not enter Pakistan or it is contained?

I have not seen any big statements or a emergency declared? Maybe even help China by sending aid or doctors.

We honestly have nothing in place to contain this type of situation. Our rulers probably hide in a bunker and let the people suffer.


----------



## Beast

PakSword said:


> Yaar please Allah se dua karo, iss tarah ki posts na karo.
> 
> What China is doing to Uighurs is wrong, it doesn't mean we start saying that the outbreak is a punishment from Allah. What if it is also affecting Muslims of China, what will you say then?


There is nothing wrong of China how treatment of Uyghur. All the abuses you heard and see are nothing but pack of lies planted by the west.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/more...llite-images-show.648079/page-4#post-12048282


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

khansaheeb said:


> Conspiracy theory: Isn't this the goal why it was released into China? To weaken China economically?


Dude better safe than sorry we cant handle the virus in pakistan. We are a third world country. Our doctors are not good enough. Our labs are not equipped we don't have a single hospital to deal with such bio warfare hazards. Its better to be safe. 

It will help china too . In containing this. It will onky take a month of containment at this time. If we take steps later in time it would take just too much time and resources. Time is the key here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Foxtrot Delta said:


> Dude better safe than sorry we cant handle the virus in pakistan. We are a third world country. Our doctors are not good enough. Our labs are not equipped we don't have a single hospital to deal with such bio warfare hazards. Its better to be safe.
> 
> It will help china too . In containing this. It will onky take a month of containment at this time. If we take steps later in time it would take just too much time and resources. Time is the key here.




*Coronavirus: Australian scientists first to recreate virus outside China*


Related Topics

Coronavirus outbreak




Image copyrightPETER DOHERTY INSTITUTE FOR INFECTION AND IMMUNITY
Image captionThe new coronavirus has been grown outside China for the first time
Scientists in Australia have become the first to recreate the new coronavirus outside of China in what they have called a "significant breakthrough".

The discovery will be shared with the World Health Organization (WHO) in the hope it may help efforts to diagnose and treat the virus.

Scientists in China have also recreated the virus and shared its genome sequence, but not the virus itself.

The outbreak has killed 132 people in China and infected close to 6,000.

There are at least 47 cases confirmed in 16 other countries, including in Thailand, France, the US and Australia. No deaths have been reported outside China.


Island quarantine plan as foreigners evacuated
China coronavirus: Your questions answered
How misinformation about the virus is spreading online
Researchers at a specialist lab in Melbourne, Australia, said they were able to grow a copy of the virus from an infected patient. The sample was sent to them last Friday.

"We've planned for an incident like this for many, many years and that's really why we were able to get an answer so quickly," said Dr Mike Catton of the Peter Doherty Institute for Infection and Immunity.

*Hope of 'game changer'*
Doctors said the copy could be used as "control material" for testing and "will be a game changer for diagnosis".

That could involve an early-diagnosis test which could detect the virus in people who have not displayed symptoms.

Chinese authorities have said the virus - like a normal flu - is able to spread during its incubation period.

But the WHO has said it remains unclear whether it is contagious before symptoms appear.






Media captionWhat are viruses? And how do they spread?
"An antibody test will enable us to retrospectively test suspected patients so we can gather a more accurate picture of how widespread the virus is, and consequently, among other things, the true mortality rate," said Dr Catton.

"It will also assist in the assessment of effectiveness of trial vaccines."

According to the WHO, the incubation period can range from two to 10 days.

In recent days, the number of virus cases in China has jumped rapidly, despite authorities scrambling to contain its spread.

Chinese authorities have taken extensive action to effectively lock down Wuhan in Hubei province, where the virus originated, and surrounding cities.

*Related Topics*


----------



## Zulfiqar

As per twitter, 4 Pakistani students in China are now being treated for the virus.


----------



## Yaseen1

china should raise health care budget and research in medical technology,only industrial production will not make them better,it seems they are neglecting healthcare sector


----------



## RPK

BA stopped flights to china


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222411480026484736
Dubai: At least four Pakistani students studying in Wuhan city of China have been confirmed as having the coronavirus, revealed Dr Zafar Mirza, Special Assistant (Health) to Pakistan Prime Minister Imran Khan.

Addressing a hurriedly-called press conference in Pakistan on Wednesday, Dr Mirza said that around 500 Pakistani students are based in Wuhan, the epicentre of the new deadly virus.

He said that the families of the infected students have been assured full support from the government. He said the government would take care of all students and other Pakistani currently in China.

Dr Mirza also reiterated that there is so far no confirmed case of coronavirus in Pakistan. “There is not even one confirmed case of coronavirus inside Pakistan,” he said, reported Dawn news.

He added that there were four individuals suspected of having the virus who were then kept under observation and their samples were collected. Mirza said that their health was improving and per the evidence, they could say with a great degree of certainty that the individuals do not have coronavirus.

Mirza said that the government and himself were in constant contact with the Foreign Office as well as with Pakistan’s ambassador in China as well as the embassy.

According to reports, Coronavirus has so far killed more than 132 people and infected more than 6,000 in mainland China and abroad so far.

Meanwhile, Pakistan Embassy in Beijing has issued an advisory for the Pakistani students studying in China.


*Advisory for China: How to protect yourself*
Pakistani students and members of community are requested to undertake following precautionary measures advised by National Health Commission of China to reduce the risks associated with the coronavirus infection and to ensure personal health and well-being.

Avoid unnecessary visits to public places including shopping malls, railway stations and hospitals.

In case of common cold or flu, it is advisable to stay at home and use domestic treatment instead of going to hospital.

In case there is doubt of viral infection due to previous contact with confirmed/suspected patient, please subject yourself to 14 days self-quarantine at your place of residence to monitor symptoms of disease.


In case no symptoms appear within the prescribed time, please stay assured about your health and safety.

In case of serious doubts about viral infection, please immediately take medical assistance from nearest medical Centre and also inform Embassy of Pakistan.

The Embassy of Pakistan would continue its outreach with community members and Pakistani students in China. In case of any reports of viral infection in members of Pakistani community/students, it is requested to cooperate with local health authorities and share immediately the complete information with Pakistan’s Embassy in Beijing.

The Community members/students are further requested to extend complete cooperation to local authorities, avoid unnecessary social media hype and ignore unconfirmed news.

https://gulfnews.com/world/asia/pak...uhan-confirmed-to-have-coronavirus-1.69345917


----------



## Mumm-Ra

May Allah give them health soon

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

I have some thoughts, What if this is some part of Bio-Economic warfare !

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

May Allah give them health and Recovery ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

Starlord said:


> May Allah give them health and Recovery ..


I have a believe, If and If this epidemic have anything to do with Eating Whatever the Hell (Haram) is available b these chinese, These Pakistani may have better Immune and protection against these viruses.

However i doubt it, Because it is termed as SARS.
An year ago, a similar virus was reported in ME (i think Suadi Arabia) termed as MIRS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

HaMoTZeMa said:


> I have some thoughts, What if this is some part of Bio-Economic warfare !


Seems that way, that virus development is rapid, and it's effects concealed for days


----------



## BHarwana

HaMoTZeMa said:


> I have some thoughts, What if this is some part of Bio-Economic warfare !



This is bioeconomic warfare. The viruses of Corona family never had this capability to spread like this. Sars was the worst but even Sars was restricted to spread like this.
They all said virus jumped from an animal into humans okay I get that the main question is the virus came in late December how the hell it mutated to jump between humans this quick this is unrealistic mutation.

Any ways all being said China has found some drug that are effective against this virus. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222516897830166529

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

@The Eagle please can we have 1 mega Wuhan virus tracker thread for Pakistan?

Latest from ARY NEws:

https://arynews.tv/en/two-suspected-coronavirus-lahore/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Oh no! May Allah keep them safe and recover their health soon. Students sre usually young in age they have high chance of survival


----------



## dbc

HaMoTZeMa said:


> I have some thoughts, What if this is some part of Bio-Economic warfare !



A positive rating from @Horus for a conspiracy theory  only on PDF...


----------



## Arsalan 345

kindly cancel their pakistani passport.i am sorry but we don't need this virus in our country.we already have many viruses,diseases in our country.i urge government to ban all export from china.


----------



## Dubious

Arsalan 345 said:


> kindly cancel their pakistani passport.i am sorry but we don't need this virus in our country.we already have many viruses,diseases in our country.i urge government to ban all export from china.


Seriously? Tomorrow if you or a family member is terminally sick, should we also do the same?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khanate

dbc said:


> A positive rating from @Horus for a conspiracy theory  only on PDF...




He simply said what many of us are thinking.


----------



## shahbaz baig

Really informative video. Must watch


----------



## The Eagle

RescueRanger said:


> @The Eagle please can we have 1 mega Wuhan virus tracker thread for Pakistan?
> 
> Latest from ARY NEws:
> 
> https://arynews.tv/en/two-suspected-coronavirus-lahore/



It should be like that I agree. Any link to the other threads will be helpful to merge them all at one place in regard to Coronavirus & Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

HaMoTZeMa said:


> I have some thoughts, What if this is some part of Bio-Economic warfare !


What about Ebola breakout then?



Dubious said:


> Seriously? Tomorrow if you or a family member is terminally sick, should we also do the same?


So what should we do if they want to come back to their own country. Does Pakistan have expertise and resources to tackle this virus?


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222411480026484736
> Dubai: At least four Pakistani students studying in Wuhan city of China have been confirmed as having the coronavirus, revealed Dr Zafar Mirza, Special Assistant (Health) to Pakistan Prime Minister Imran Khan.
> 
> Addressing a hurriedly-called press conference in Pakistan on Wednesday, Dr Mirza said that around 500 Pakistani students are based in Wuhan, the epicentre of the new deadly virus.
> 
> He said that the families of the infected students have been assured full support from the government. He said the government would take care of all students and other Pakistani currently in China.
> 
> Dr Mirza also reiterated that there is so far no confirmed case of coronavirus in Pakistan. “There is not even one confirmed case of coronavirus inside Pakistan,” he said, reported Dawn news.
> 
> He added that there were four individuals suspected of having the virus who were then kept under observation and their samples were collected. Mirza said that their health was improving and per the evidence, they could say with a great degree of certainty that the individuals do not have coronavirus.
> 
> Mirza said that the government and himself were in constant contact with the Foreign Office as well as with Pakistan’s ambassador in China as well as the embassy.
> 
> According to reports, Coronavirus has so far killed more than 132 people and infected more than 6,000 in mainland China and abroad so far.
> 
> Meanwhile, Pakistan Embassy in Beijing has issued an advisory for the Pakistani students studying in China.
> 
> 
> *Advisory for China: How to protect yourself*
> Pakistani students and members of community are requested to undertake following precautionary measures advised by National Health Commission of China to reduce the risks associated with the coronavirus infection and to ensure personal health and well-being.
> 
> Avoid unnecessary visits to public places including shopping malls, railway stations and hospitals.
> 
> In case of common cold or flu, it is advisable to stay at home and use domestic treatment instead of going to hospital.
> 
> In case there is doubt of viral infection due to previous contact with confirmed/suspected patient, please subject yourself to 14 days self-quarantine at your place of residence to monitor symptoms of disease.
> 
> 
> In case no symptoms appear within the prescribed time, please stay assured about your health and safety.
> 
> In case of serious doubts about viral infection, please immediately take medical assistance from nearest medical Centre and also inform Embassy of Pakistan.
> 
> The Embassy of Pakistan would continue its outreach with community members and Pakistani students in China. In case of any reports of viral infection in members of Pakistani community/students, it is requested to cooperate with local health authorities and share immediately the complete information with Pakistan’s Embassy in Beijing.
> 
> The Community members/students are further requested to extend complete cooperation to local authorities, avoid unnecessary social media hype and ignore unconfirmed news.
> 
> https://gulfnews.com/world/asia/pak...uhan-confirmed-to-have-coronavirus-1.69345917



Best they get treatment there because the healthcare in Pakistan is awful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

The Eagle said:


> It should be like that I agree. Any link to the other threads will be helpful to merge them all at one place in regard to Coronavirus & Pakistanis.


Thank you, here are the ones i know about:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/coro...s-appeal-for-evacuation.651451/#post-12052374

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/paki...irus-cases-reaches-five.651325/#post-12050722

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/paki...st-coronavirus-outbreak.651125/#post-12045845

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/can-...na-owing-to-coronavirus.651052/#post-12045658

Just an update, me and several other Pakistanis donated 15,000 masks to the Chinese Embassy for our friends in China in this difficult time, it's not much but what kind of friends are we if we only talk about friendship...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

dbc said:


> A positive rating from @Horus for a conspiracy theory  only on PDF...



I guess He likes to surprise masses 

By the way, since we have no tengible evidence for things, tagging them as conspiracy is unwise.

We are sooo much concentrated on several dimensions of warfare neglecting bio which kept on developing equally.
Since we cannot openly use other mass destructive options on table, this option seems pretty good to scare masses and make the opponent kneel without much effort while declaring non-involvement at any level, rather act as sympathizer.



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> What about Ebola breakout then?
> What we do when there is a major breakthrough in any major aspect of science? we test our inventions and try to modify/improve them. Also we desire to learn whether what we invented or discovered has been as what we think it is as per theory or does it act differently in real.
> I believe same is the case with Bio related stuff. If we discover something extraordinary/ it should be tested, validated and included in arsenal after modifications/improvements for the use when times demand.
> 
> 
> So what should we do if they want to come back to their own country. Does Pakistan have expertise and resources to tackle this virus?


Its not very Humane what you are suggesting. Each individual's body reacts differently to each virus on a small scale and reacts similarly at larger scale.
This is an Airborne virus as far as i know and dose not require Carrier to travel. It may reach us sooner or later through other means.


----------



## Dubious

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> What about Ebola breakout then?
> 
> 
> So what should we do if they want to come back to their own country. Does Pakistan have expertise and resources to tackle this virus?


It is a new virus not a new organism...There are tests going on and as it spreads further, more scientists will jump in.

As for if Pakistan has expertise....Pakistan lacks expertise to handle AIDS, whatever diseases/ ailments our politicians have that they have to visit abroad and whatever disease Nawaz Shariff was/ is carrying....yet they are / were within our boundaries...

But snatching passports over such issues....is beyond ridiculous!


----------



## Arsalan 345

Dubious said:


> Seriously? Tomorrow if you or a family member is terminally sick, should we also do the same?



a country where even average person drinks dirty water,so many kidney problems already.do you want more viruses and diseases? obviously elites will be treated in top hospitals with low fee but have you ever think about poor? a poor who dreamed big under this government.sorry but kids die daily in thar.we are a country who didn't change anything from the last 30 or 40 years.we haven't seen progress,we have seen unemployment and suicides.for 4 or 5 students,we can't sacrifice average or poor.obviously rule doesn't apply to elite class as they have everything in abundance,from properties to kids studying abroad.


----------



## Goku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221202509785714688


----------



## aamirzs

Health Advice from Coronovirus:

• Do not visit wet markets or farms.
• Wash your hands frequently.
• Carry hand sanitizer for use when soap and water are not readily available.
• Maintain good personal hygiene.
• Avoid touching your face.
• Keep some distance from people who are obviously sick.
• Practice cough etiquette: cover coughs and sneezes with disposable tissues or clothing, and wash hands frequently.
• Avoid direct contact with animals (live or dead) and their environment.
• Do not touch surfaces that may be contaminated with droppings.
• Ensure food, including eggs, is thoroughly cooked.
• Seek medical attention if you develop symptoms, especially fever or shortness of breath.
• Do not travel if you are sick - note that some locations have implemented screening, and travelers may face quarantine and testing.
• Seek updated information prior to international travel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Came across interesting video posted in Nov. 19. Didn't find any other suitable thread, so posting here.


----------

